# Great Miami River ( MIDDLETOWN )



## DMitch (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone fished the Middletown Area of the Great Miami River with any luck ?


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I usually fish this area 5 plus times a week. The channels have been very active, and I fished for smallies the other day with some success. The smallies were not too big, but I have been getting a lot of channels in the 5 to 10 pound range. I am hoping with this warm weather the flatheads will be on in full swing really soon.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

I caught a flathead today on a tube can you believe that it was the last thing I expected to see come out of the water, but I would say they are definitly coming around.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I was fishing near Shepard Rd yesterday and caught a 10# flathead on a red crawdad bandit crankbait.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I've not hit the GMR yet this year, but, like the others have said, there are smallies to be had and some good catfishin'. Welcome to the site.


----------



## DMitch (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

